# Three Months Before The Mast



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2016)

*Three Months Before The Mast*



 It was the toe that finally brought me down. Specifically, the fourth toe on the right foot. Kind of embarrassing for a 6-foot, 200-pound guy who made his living teaching martial arts for over 40 years, but there you have it. A damned toe; something you take for granted your whole life until it goes kaput.


 During the late summer months, I began to notice a certain amount of pain in both my right leg and foot when I would go for walks around the neighborhood. It started off not too badly, just enough to make me occasionally grimace, so I thought nothing of it. Mr. Macho. Right.



 Nor did I think much of the fact that my toe was beginning to assume a strange hue, a hue that's normally only seen on overripe bananas.


 When it got to the point where I had to use a cane to walk around and the pain was beginning to test my resolve, I finally caved in to the advice of friends and loved ones and allowed myself to be hauled off to the local purgatory, aka The Hospital. Keep in mind this was really the first time I had been to a hospital in, oh, let's say, 37 years. The last time I went surgeons were still smoking during surgery.



 So, the bright red and white meat wagon pulls up, they wheel me out on a gurney (which I'd always assumed was something an organ grinder and his monkey used, but no) and give me the bumpy ride to the hospital, all the while an EMT sitting next to me in the back asking such pertinent questions as “What is your religion?”, “What is your favorite color?” and “Do you have an emergency contact?” (“Philosophical Taoist”, “black” and “Satan”, respectively).


 We finally arrive at the body shop where I promptly wait a few hours for a room. They finally wheel me up to the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] floor, banging into everyone and everything along the way. When they finally get me into a bed some doctor with more than a passing resemblance to Groucho Marx comes stalking into the room, looks at my toe, winces and hurries back out. I was expecting Harpo and Chico to follow soon after and wasn't disappointed. In fact, they had most of the staff take a tour through my room to see my wondrous toe. I think a few Shriners slipped in as well.


 “It has to go”, I was told.


 Well, to me It wasn't an It. _It_ was my bloody _toe_! I had grown sort of fond of it over the years. We had been on many adventures together and he'd always been there for me, along with his four brothers.


 But, not wanting to have inconvenienced the ambulance driver and the hospital staff, I agreed, with the stipulation that they give me some good drugs to sort of tide me over the rough parts.


 Let me tell you: morphine is great stuff. When I was on the operating table they told me to count backward from 10.


 “10 … 9 … 4 … blue ...”




... to be continued ...


----------



## Cookie (Dec 3, 2016)

Sorry you lost your toe, Phil.  Sounds pretty harsh. Did they tell you why, and what did your GP say?  You did see your GP didn't you?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Sorry you lost your toe, Phil. Sounds pretty harsh. Did they tell you why, and what did your GP say? You did see your GP didn't you?



It was from bad circulation and neuropathy from diabetes. It probably got infected from wearing tight sneakers.

My GP could be an entire post by himself. In over 14 months I've seen him for approx. 5 minutes, 30 seconds of which (no lie) was a visit in the nursing home. I usually see a PA if I'm lucky, and if you can set up a phone appointment; usually you're on hold for 20 minutes. I'm switching GP's, needless to say.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 3, 2016)

That's awful! I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully it won't affect your walking too much. 

What can you do to make sure your other toes are safe?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 3, 2016)

Better to lose the toe than the whole leg. You are describing gangrene, yes?


----------



## Carla (Dec 3, 2016)

Phil--you need to take better care of yourself with the diabetes. It's really important to check your feet and pay attention to any sore that does not heal. Maybe not a bad idea to see an endocrinologist from time to time too. Glad you are doing better now!


----------



## Lon (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey Macho Man.  With diabetes how come you didn't get your toe looked at early on when it was red and not black from gangrene?


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> a hue that's normally only seen on overripe bananas.




With some help from Google search, I'm seeing:



Diabetes takes another limb.  


So sorry Phil.   I hope your health care options will prevent anything further, along these lines.


----------



## jnos (Dec 3, 2016)

Good to "see" you back Phil and glad you're back.  I know two people who've lost a toe. With all attached it's hard to image just one missing would affect walking as much as it does. Good luck with your recuperation. Good thoughts from the West.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, Phil.  Glad you are back and recovering!  ....maybe you should have called a toe truck!


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2016)

Bro, being Type 2 diabetic and putting up with numb tingling feet myself I know foot care is supposed to be a top priority for us.

Maybe it's just the Kentucky hillbilly in me but as soon as I return from somewhere the shoes and socks are the first thing to come off.....I have just always liked being barefoot both inside and outdoors.

Justifiably concerned about a foot nick, cut or scratch mama gets on my butt if I'm walking around outdoors barefooted and it really starches her bloomers when I mow and work in the yard sans shoes.

*mama gets home from work*....."honey the yard sure looks nice after you mowed today, did you wear your sneakers ?
*me*......."thanks baby, yes I did."
*her*......"then why are your feet stained green ?"
*me*......"er, umm, well.......damn, you sure look Hawt today sugar."
*her*......rolls eyes, shakes head and walks away.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 4, 2016)

Whew, that's some scary stuff, Phil, so glad you came through ok. Hope the hospital staff appreciated your you-ness at least. I'm with you about much, much preferring a PA (or an NP) to an actual Dr. Doc His Holiness. How was the jello?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2016)

Yikes....maybe I'd better take better care of my ugly feet. So glad you are feeling better Phil. Quite a session you had there.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2016)

Phil, here is a Link to Basic Footcare Info, that you may probably know, but very informative.


----------



## Carla (Dec 4, 2016)

IKE said:


> Bro, being Type 2 diabetic and putting up with numb tingling feet myself I know foot care is supposed to be a top priority for us.
> 
> Maybe it's just the Kentucky hillbilly in me but as soon as I return from somewhere the shoes and socks are the first thing to come off.....I have just always liked being barefoot both inside and outdoors.
> 
> ...



Ike, you made me laugh. Used to go through that with my hubby and he would always tell me what I wanted to hear. He was a labile diabetic on an insulin pump and there were things I begged him not to do, like going up on a ladder (2 stories) to clean out the gutters. I wanted to hire someone but he had a better idea. Either do it in the morning before I got up or wait till I went out somewhere.


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2017)

Hi, Phil!  Haven't seen you on deck lately....what's the good word?


----------

